# Food treats for my pigeon and dove



## Pirus (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi there,

I have a homer pigeon and a collard dove, both have been rescued in the past and been too injured to release back into the wild. Everytime I come into the room the pigeon flys down and sits infront of my plate wanting to eat my food, eventually he ends up standing all over it and then the dove gets interested and she flys down and wants to get on the plate too.

The problem is the food I feed myself I wouldnt want to feed to birds, most likely unhealthy and you dont know what is good or bad for them.

Is there any nice treats I can buy them? I give them premium dove and pigeon food as well as sunflower hearts and some other seed but they seem bored with it. I sometimes put down wet bread but they only seem interested in bread if I have a sandwhich in my hand and then I end up having to give that up whilst they rip it apart and eat it.

Is there any foods that they really like that I can give them as a treat where I can just put it next to their food and they will eat it rather than having to hand feed them my dinner or sandwich 

Cheers

Al


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Mine love hemp and peanuts, but they are only allowed those in small amounts.

Cynthia


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pirus said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a homer pigeon and a collard dove, both have been rescued in the past and been too injured to release back into the wild. Everytime I come into the room the pigeon flys down and sits infront of my plate wanting to eat my food, eventually he ends up standing all over it and then the dove gets interested and she flys down and wants to get on the plate too.
> 
> ...


thats funny how cute, also they love safflower, you may try some greens cut into peices with scissors.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Mine love greens. They eat seeds when I first put them out but all eight now see greens as their real treat and hang about waiting for me to cut them up.

Janet


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

What kind of greens do you use Janet?


----------



## Pirus (Apr 13, 2008)

Where do I find these treats, I cant seem to find them anywhere and the little buggers have just demolished half of my cheese on toast


----------



## Pirus (Apr 13, 2008)

Very happy how much he has changed since his attack


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep mine love peanuts, like kids with sweets, but must give only in small quantities, they also adore cabbage, lettuce, sprouts, sometimes I slice them thinly other times will cut in half and tie it up so they have something to work at.


----------

